# Need help with wiper arm removal



## VIVDUBBER (Nov 12, 2005)

I was detailing my car the other day and wanted to remove the wiper arms to sand them and repaint them to give my 2004 a lift.
But I can't seem to get the wiper arms off. Is there a way to remove them without a special tool.

Note. I was able to get the wipe arm to comeback to color by rubbing them with 3M plastic cleaner, but I noticed that he driver side wiper arm was already removed and not replaced in the correct position and it hit the A-pillar trim. 
Help a brother out I used the search but nothing came up.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Need help with wiper arm removal (VIVDUBBER)*

Take the wiper cap off (it just snaps off). The, turn the wiper (not the arm) until its perpendicular with the windshield. It should then slide right off.
It's fairly easy.


----------



## VIVDUBBER (Nov 12, 2005)

I want to remove the WIPER ARM not the wiper. Sorry if I did not make mysef clear.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (VIVDUBBER)*

Doy... my bad!!!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Well I just replaced my driver side arm the other night and can tell you how I did it, although the tool may have made it easier. What I did is I have a small rubber mallet that I used to hit on the spindle of the wiper assembly. I was pulling up on the arm as I was effectively hitting the spindle out of it. Since I used a rubber mallet nothing was getting damaged as I was hitting it. It did not take long to get it off. I am guessing there is a special puller for this operation but when you are working on this at about 8:30 at night your options are limited.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Need help with wiper arm removal (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Take the wiper cap off (it just snaps off). The, turn the wiper (not the arm) until its perpendicular with the windshield. It should then slide right off.
It's fairly easy.
You don't even have to take that cap off, just pull the arm up and twist the blade then pull it off. I did not remove my caps when I replaced my blades.


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

Be careful not to let the arm snap back in place and damage your windscreen.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (mech888)*

A tip: put a towel or blanket on the windshield when changing wiper blades or arms, just in case


----------



## DMBBV (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

Posted by henna gaijin in another thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2905657):
1. Open hood to allow easy access to wiper arm nut
2. Remove plastic cover over wiper arm nut
3. Loosen, but do not remove wiper arm nut - loosen until there are a couple of threads still engaged
4. Note position of wiper blade to some reference point so you can install the new arm in the same relative position
5. Rock the wiper arm from side to side while pulling until it comes loose from the spline shaft it is mounted on. The loosened (but not removed) wiper arm nut stops you from falling on your ass when it comes loose.
6. Remove wiper arm nut
7. Remove wiper arm
8. Remove wiper blade from old wiper arm
9. Install wiper blade on new wiper arm
10. Install new wiper arm on spline shaft in same relative position as old wiper arm
11. Install wiper arm nut
12. Partially tighten wiper arm nut and assure wiper arm is in correct relative position as old wiper arm
13. Torque wiper arm nut to 32NM
14. Install plastic cap over wiper arm nut
15. Close hood
16. Enjoy chatter-free wipers


----------



## mrAW11 (Mar 8, 2007)

battery terminal puller


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: (mrAW11)*

Battery terminal pullers don't get a good grip on the edge of the wiper arm (trust me -- I know!)
Finally broke down and had Ralph the Wonder Tech at North Penn VW install the new style arms for me. He used a mallet to bang the $#!+ out of the spindle while pulling up on the old arm.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (joeofthemountain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeofthemountain* »_
He used a mallet to bang the $#!+ out of the spindle while pulling up on the old arm.
Isn't that pretty much what I said how I did it in my post? I actually thought that method worked pretty well myself. But obviously you would have to be using a rubber mallet. I did not have to beat the crap out of it though. 


_Modified by Yeti35 at 11:55 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## mrAW11 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (joeofthemountain)*

buy the right puller


----------



## VIVDUBBER (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the input its saturday again so I will give all the methods a shot but I will start with Henna's method since it does not involve the mallet.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (VIVDUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VIVDUBBER* »_Thanks for all the input its saturday again so I will give all the methods a shot but I will start with Henna's method since it does not involve the mallet.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

